# nose discoloration/bump



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

My spoo has had some discoloration on his nose for a while now (a couple months?). I didn't think anything of it, since I've heard that can happen, but recently I noticed that there is a bit of a bump where the discoloration is. You can only tell when you kind of pull the skin on his muzzle down to expose it. Has anyone ever seen anything like this before? I'm thinking maybe I should call the vet, it doesn't look right to me. Any thoughts?

Thanks!
(sorry, the pics are sideways, I don't know how to flip them)


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

This may not be the case, but seems similar. Dreamer got razor burn all over her face, and she got a bacterial infection. Little bumps popped up all over her face, even her nose. She has been on meds for a month now, and they are slowly going away.


----------



## Zsofia (12 mo ago)

I know it’s an older post but i hope you gonna see it! My dogs nose looks the same and not sure what to do. Don’t think it’s bothering her but I’m getting worried!
Thanks


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Zsofia said:


> I know it’s an older post but i hope you gonna see it! My dogs nose looks the same and not sure what to do. Don’t think it’s bothering her but I’m getting worried!
> Thanks



I doubt either of those folks will see your post since neither of them has been active here in ages. If you have serious concerns take pics and start your own new thread.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Please do start your own new thread so you'll be seen better, either in the Intro or the Health forum. In that new thread let us know what your vet said, how long it's been there and some photos will be very helpful.


----------

